# Any fur cons in Southeast asia?



## MayDay (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm currently living in Singapore and so far, the closest fur con I can find is in Australia. 
Any fur cons (no matter how small) around Southeast Asia?
Ideally, I'd like to find one in Malaysia or Indonesia which are cheap countries to travel to.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

I sincerely doubt it. I have heard of one in japan though.


----------



## krado (Jan 16, 2009)

Well not exactly a furcon, but a collection of asian furs. www.anthroasia.com


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope, sorry. However, Japan has one.


----------

